# Amazon sword leaves deteriorating, other plants fine



## ofthemountain (Nov 25, 2014)

I set this tank up a week ago, everything has been fine expect the massive amazon sword (got from a guy on Craigslist along with the java ferns). Some of the leaves have been deteriorating and growing a black hairy algae on the edges. 

My other plants (anubias, cabomba, java fern) have been fine, they are not nearly as close to the light though. My lighting is a 18000k bulb and 6500k bulb. I was doing 6 hours but was advised to try 8 hours so I have done that for a few days. Im thinking about bringing it back to 7 or something. 

Should I cut off the sketchy looking leaves and make some room for fresh growth? That algae is making me nervous. There is also a runner trying to get some life, so obviously the plant is okay, just some of the leaves not doing so hot. Take a look at the pics and let me know what you think


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Cut off the dying leaves as close to the crown of the plant as you can, leave some of the better leaves on so it still catches rays until you have enough new leaves. You gave it a root tab right? Swords are heavy root feeders. Also you left the crown(part where all the leaves attach) exposed some right?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

The dying leafs look like the emersed grown leafs, don't worry about it that's normal.


----------



## ofthemountain (Nov 25, 2014)

Dead2fall said:


> Cut off the dying leaves as close to the crown of the plant as you can, leave some of the better leaves on so it still catches rays until you have enough new leaves. You gave it a root tab right? Swords are heavy root feeders. Also you left the crown(part where all the leaves attach) exposed some right?


No root tabs, I did just get my hands wet though and chop off a bunch of the dead-er looking leaves. The second-biggest plant was not fully exposed at the crown so I re-planted it. Hopefully this helps. 

How essential are root tabs? I have red sea max and florite in there for the substrate. This was a very recently moved plant, lived in a bucket for 24 hours and some of the stalks got bent. I expected some dead leaves but the algae was making me nervous so I posted to see what everyone though. thanks for the tips!


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

ofthemountain said:


> No root tabs, I did just get my hands wet though and chop off a bunch of the dead-er looking leaves. The second-biggest plant was not fully exposed at the crown so I re-planted it. Hopefully this helps.
> 
> How essential are root tabs? I have red sea max and florite in there for the substrate. This was a very recently moved plant, lived in a bucket for 24 hours and some of the stalks got bent. I expected some dead leaves but the algae was making me nervous so I posted to see what everyone though. thanks for the tips!


Isn't the red sea stuff live sand for reef tanks? I'm not sure. Neither one has innate root feeding abilities I think. I think the flourite will soak up and hold dosed nutrients though. I would throw a tab under that sword.


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

You have any plecos in there?


----------



## ofthemountain (Nov 25, 2014)

Lornek8 said:


> You have any plecos in there?


I have one bristlenose and recently added 4 otoclinus. The otos have been MIA though its a big tank but I have been having a hard time finding those little guys...


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks similar to damaged caused by plecos. If there isn't any algae or supplemental food for the pleco to eat they'll often rasp on large broad leaved plants with Amazons being a popular choice.


----------



## ofthemountain (Nov 25, 2014)

Lornek8 said:


> Looks similar to damaged caused by plecos. If there isn't any algae or supplemental food for the pleco to eat they'll often rasp on large broad leaved plants with Amazons being a popular choice.


That could be it then. I havent actually witnessed it myself but I also havent been feeding them supplemental food. Ill get some algae wafers in there and see what happens. Since its a new tank there probably hasnt been much algae for them to eat... I think youre right on this.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

that's what my plecos did to mine. decided I can't keep amazon swords.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

What species of pleco do you have?

They will likely not stop damaging the plants, food or no food. Once they start its the plant or the fish in my experience.

Would you mind if I add your photos to the www.DeficienyFinder.com? Its a reference site I've been working on to help other hobbyists with plant issues. I'll give you credit for the photo using your user name or real name if you prefer?

Just a heads up, several of the sword leaves are emersed grown and they will eventually die and fall off the plant. These are the round leaves. Eventually the leaves will grow out in an elongated shape (sword shaped). These are the submersed leaves.


----------



## Proteus55 (Feb 17, 2014)

Root tabs are essential, and you don't have to cut away all of the older, algae covered leaves. New growth will come up from the middle and the old will gradually die and you can then remove the leaves. Swords need a lot of light, seven or eight hours a day are a must.


----------

